
Patently Absurd: Proposing a Change to Litigation - danw
http://continuations.com/post/171330180/patently-absurd-proposing-a-change-to-litigation
======
rfreytag
Tilting patent suits towards the defendant and against patent trolls is highly
advantageous for the market and consumers. Plenty of evidence that patents
actually suppress technical advances in the field of the patent.

